
ShopList - mobile phone shopping list that's actually usable - davidw
http://shoplist.dedasys.com
======
danielha
Simple and nifty. I'm already accustomed to typing out a shopping list (or
whatever else I need to remember) on the PC and texting that to my mobile.

But you're right; the most interesting aspect of this is the fetch from the
service's server. I've been exploring ways to tinker with such an integration
but I haven't gotten anything just yet. This makes me want to look into it
again.

------
davidw
I was quite happy with this application and am thinking a lot about what other
interesting things could be done with a fusion of mobile phones and the web...

Most of the j2me shopping lists are crap because who in their right mind would
want to sit around typing in a shopping list via a phone's keypad?

